# SIPS 2 has arrived



## Big Bob (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for the long delay guys, but o=< 

My good friend Nils informs me that SIPS 2 is now online and available for download here: http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

I'm also hoping to add a few more new demos soon but, don't hold your breath (I'm moving kind of slow these days :lol: ).

Here's an excerpt from the 'What's New' page of the new User's Guide. 
*********************************************************************

*SIPS 2* now has an *Articulation Script*, the *SAS*. This new family member allows you to define and control up to 64 different articulations per instrument. Articulations can be selected in real time via a key-switch pair and/or with MIDI program change commands. Each articulation can contain multiple Groups and group types (such as Release-Groups). In addition, each articulation can have up to 8 alternate TKT variations as well as up to 16 sampled variations via group chaining; all controllable in a variety of flexible ways. The SAS works seamlessly with the Legato Script so that Articulations and Variations can be changed at any time, even within a legato phrase. And, working in conjunction with the SAS, the Legato Script now provides support for triggering special sample-start offset groups for the ‘inside notes’ of legato phrases with a new *DFD Offset Mode*. Also in conjunction with the SAS, the SLS *can optionally trigger release groups *at the end of a legato or portamento phrase.

In addition, SIPS 2 adds a new *Portamento Mode *to the Legato Script. With this mode, you can glide or bend between any pair of notes (using any desired-pitch-versus time contour) with a very realistic, formant-corrected timbre. All the important parameters of this mode are MIDI controllable and will enable you to achieve just about any kind of glissando effect you might want. The Vibrato Script has also been re-designed to make it more flexible and easier to use.

MIDI-Controllable Knobs are now easier to set and their range can cover any desired portion of the knob’s full range (including the zero position if desired). By reducing the total knob-range covered by the MC, you can have more resolution where you need it most. With SIPS 2, setting up such subranges is very easy and requires no additional controls other than the assigned MC and the Knob itself. The min and max settings can also be interchanged, *allowing the MC to control the knob inversely *where that might be appropriate.

MIDI Controller assignment retains the new scheme adopted with V1.5 of SIPS. You simply double-click the MC assignment button to reveal a drop-down menu of choices. As soon as you click the desired MC in the menu, the assignment is made. To indicate this, the assignment button is illuminated and displays the MC that you assigned. For SIPS 2, controller choices now include the CCs from 0 to 119 plus the Pitch Wheel, *Aftertouch, and Velocity*. The ability to assign *Aftertouch control as well as the ability of the SAS to respond to Program Change commands *is provided by the KSP+ Multiscript included with the SIPS package.

V2 of SIPS includes a new *User Preferences Dialog *that allows you to customize your version of SIPS in a number of useful ways to suit your equipment setup and style of working. For example, starting with V1.5, SIPS has taken over handling of the sustain pedal function of CC64. However some users do not actually utilize the sustain function of this controller and would prefer to use CC64 as just another assignable MIDI CC. With SIPS 2, there is a preference option switch, that allows you to de-assign CC64 from its sustain function if desired. See Section 2.5 for a current list of all the preference options that are available.

********************************************************************

As the SIPS family matures (and begins to approach my original vision for it), the downside is that it is also getting more complex and therefore requires a bigger investment in study time in order to make use of it. For example, the new User's Guide is now 75 pages :roll: . So, using the SIPS 2 family is no longer a matter of 'throwing' the scripts in and 'away we go'. So, please be prepared for some front-end investment of time. On the other hand, SIPS 2 has more than twice the power of SIPS 1 but, it's only half the price :lol: (I think half of zero is zero isn't it?).

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## lux (Jul 21, 2008)

wow, great news.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow! This looks like the ultimate script! :D 

A thank you just doesn't seem like it's enough...


----------



## lee (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry if it´s easy to read info bout this somewhere, but.. what kontakt version is the new SIPS compatible with?

And blessings to you Big Bob, for your enormous and unselfish work.

/Johnny


----------



## gmet (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks Bob. Your efforts are really appreciated.

Justin


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Anxiety has finally relaxed!!!!!!


Many, many thanks for this major update to an already essential piece of software.
Your desire to make this amazing script for the community is commendable.



Thanks,

Mr. Anxiety


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 21, 2008)

> Sorry if it´s easy to read info bout this somewhere, but.. what kontakt version is the new SIPS compatible with?
> 
> And blessings to you Big Bob, for your enormous and unselfish work.
> 
> /Johnny



SIPS 2 will run with either K2 or K3. However, it doesn't take advantage of any of the new goodies in K3 (if it did, it wouldn't run under K2). Someday, the Good Lord willing, I'll try to port it to a custom K3 version.



> wow, great news.
> 
> Thanks!!!





> Congratulations and thanks Bob. Your efforts are really appreciated.
> 
> Justin



You are most welcome, hope you find it useful.



> Wow! This looks like the ultimate script!
> 
> A thank you just doesn't seem like it's enough...



It's more than enough.



> Mr. Anxiety has finally relaxed!!!!!!



I'm so glad you are now relaxed. I wouldn't want to be the cause of anyone's stress :lol: . 



> Many, many thanks for this major update to an already essential piece of software.
> Your desire to make this amazing script for the community is commendable.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the commendation but, this isn't strictly philanthropic; I intend to use it myself you know :wink: .


----------



## Thonex (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats Bob!!!!!! o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o=< o=< o-[][]-o o=< o-[][]-o 

This is simply an amazing endeavor... and I know this will be come the "standard" legato tool!!

Cheers for all you hard work and great vision. We are so lucky to have you in our little corner of the universe.


Cheers Bob,

Andrew K


----------



## sevaels (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Bob and Nils you guys are truly great! :mrgreen: o-[][]-o 


LONG LIVE OPEN FORMAT AND PROGRAMMABILITY!


----------



## StrangeCat (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh WOW it's going to be a midi Party now!!! o-[][]-o =o


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 22, 2008)

> Btw. regarding the price, I think you could go even further than half the price. What about a 200% discount? Surely that would be irresistable.




Great Idea Nils, I'll use that one when I port SIPS to K3 :lol: 



> A question to you Bob. Is there anything you would appreciate from thankful users? Anything you could consider to recieve, $ paypal ( ), or perhaps money donation to other people/projects that you think are important, to honor you by giving to something you feel for?
> 
> /Johnny



Thanks for the offer Johnny, please see page 75 of the User's Guide and let your concience be your guide.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## KingIdiot (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey bob. Really digging the new portamento option. I've been messing with SIPS2 for a couple of hours, and have been working on more ideas to reprogram my instruments to get some unique and realistic results.

I've been building my own legato instrument have have gotten some great results actually making realistic legato transition samples, but I'm finding that there will be alot of use out of SIPS2!

Thanks for putting your time and effort into this!

I did run into something wierd with the Sustain pedal and the portamento mode. I havent gotten fully into the manual (after getting in a few pages I realize I'd rather lay with all that I've read about)

Anywho. When the sustain pedal is engaged. The portamento goes back to the original note when the transition note is released.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 23, 2008)

KingIdiot @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Anywho. When the sustain pedal is engaged. The portamento goes back to the original note when the transition note is released.



Perfect for trills. I 'think' this is a intended.


----------



## bryla (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi!

This isn't the first time this happened to me, but it doesn't work. Maybe someone can help me.

I can't drag the .txt-files to the script editor. I can't even copy-paste the text itself it into the editor, and last: I can't even write in the editor!?

Somethings wrong, aye? But what?

I'm really looking forward to try these scripts out 

Best, 
Thomas


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2008)

> Anywho. When the sustain pedal is engaged. The portamento goes back to the original note when the transition note is released.



This is normal (and intended behavior). In portamento mode, the sustain pedal only sustain the root pitch. Please read the 1st paragraph on page 59 of the User's Guide.



> I can't drag the .txt-files to the script editor. I can't even copy-paste the text itself it into the editor, and last: I can't even write in the editor!?



Hi Thomas,

The source files (ie the .txt) files require conversion using Nils' KScript Editor before they can be loaded into the Kontakt Text Editor. You need to carefully read all of section 7.0 (pages 72 and 73) in the User's Guide.

Hey Guys, I realize that the User's Guide is both big and not exactly light reading. But, before you post a lot of questions, please not only read but study at least the corresponding section of the Guide first. If you think reading the manual is a chore, try writing one sometime :roll: . So, do me a favor and please read the manual carefully *before you post questions and/or possible problems*. 

I'm sure there will be genuine problems and unclear sections of the manual, but, let's not bury those 'needles in too big a haystack' of questions that could be answered by simply reading the manual. :lol: 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## the sinner (Jul 23, 2008)

Just out of curiousity....

what is the ideal library (ies) to use to this performance tool with?

I know dry is good, but very specifically - what libraries?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2008)

Almost any library that you like the sound of without SIPS processing should work out. You have already mentioned one of the most important attributes, namely that the samples not contain excessive amounts of reverb. For the new portamento feature as well as the TKT effects, it helps if the sounds are multi-sampled for every semitone.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Hal (Jul 24, 2008)

sevaels @ Mon Jul 21 said:


> Thanks Bob and Nils you guys are truly great! :mrgreen: o-[][]-o
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE OPEN FORMAT AND PROGRAMMABILITY!




Yeah :wink: long live open format indeed

Thx a lot for putting ur time into creating somthing that good


----------



## Justus (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks very much, Bob!
I'm downloading now.


----------



## bryla (Jul 24, 2008)

Where should I put the scripts so that they will appear in the preset-menu?


----------



## kotori (Jul 24, 2008)

bryla @ Thu Jul 24 said:


> Where should I put the scripts so that they will appear in the preset-menu?



Within the _scripts_ folder in the _presets_ folder. Section 1.7 of the Kontakt 3 manual:


> On a Windows PC, the factory and user preset folders will be created in
> 
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\presets
> C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\My Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\presets
> ...


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 24, 2008)

Copied from the KScript Editor, MAC problem thread:



> Personally I would assume that most people do not know how to do this since there is seldom a need to manually install preset files. And it's even less intuitive in K3 where the preset folder is not a subfolder of the installation folder but rather located in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\ (on PC). Many open source programs include both a readme.txt file and an install.txt file. Maybe that would be something to take after. Besides it could be easier for the users if they are able to load the script and compare the manual to what they see on screen before reaching page 72 in the manual.



Hi Nils,

Sorry about messing up your other thread.

As to the page 72 comment, I wanted to avoid putting so much information about file formats and such right up front before getting to the heart of the thing. On the other hand, for those not familiar with the script installation process, I realize it needs to be where they can see it. I thought I solved that problem by a sufficient number of forward references to Section 7.0 (including the Table of Contents). However, after reading your post, I took a second look at it and I find fewer forward references than I thought I had used :oops: .

Another problem is that Section 7.0 only has one sentence or so about loading .nkp files. Moreover when I wrote it, I was kind of in a ' K2 frame of mind' and there are just enough differences between K2 and K3 to make what I wrote 'less than clear' for new, K3-only users :oops: . Boy, I'm really in the dunce seat here but, like Popeye always used to say: 'You can't be Superman and Good-Looking too' :lol: 

I think I will edit the material in section 7.0 dealing with loading pre-compiled scripts (minimal though it may be). However, I think your suggestion of an *install.txt* file might be better than trying to shoehorn more forward references (to section 7.0) into the introductory material.

So, as soon as I have sufficient time, I'll release a manual update and add an install file. My apologies to everyone new to using scripts. :oops: 

And Bryla, regarding:



> Hmmm it doesn't appear under the preset button - in fact - nothing appears under the preset button! not even factory scripts. I did a spotlight search for the scripts folder and found nothing! Where should it be located in order for K3 to find it?



I see that Nils has already posted the two K3 paths for scripts so I won't repeat them here except to indicate that the path in K2 is:

c:\Program Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 2\presets\scripts

However, when you say that 'nothing appears under the preset button!', do you mean that you don't even see the main headers saying Factory, User, and Save Preset? If so, perhaps you have the wrong Preset button? The one we are talking about is just under the Bypass button when you open the Script Editor.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## bryla (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob, I see Factory, User and Save Preset, but no presets in Factory?? 

I saw the path's in the Kontakt manual and looked them up - even did a spotlight search - but neither a preset folder nor a script folder. So I just created them and moved the scripts - now it works!

Thanks for your help, Bob and Nils


----------



## Cinemascore (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob,

I'm off to a great start with SIPS2, and have built a basic articulation with one 'normal' and one 'inside' group. All is well following the setup by your manual to the letter _except_ when I toggle (only) SLS to SLS_OFF (via cc#21 as you suggest) to play the occasional chord - _with SAS still enabled_ - the SAS TKT functionality stops. Turning on the SAS monitor, I can see TKT doing the offsetting in real-time as it usually does, however, all I hear now is the "machine gun effect".

For reference, my chain is the Super Bender in slot 1, SAS in slot 2 and SLS in slot 3 - all set according to the manual. I'm using Kontakt 2.2.3 (Win).

I must be missing something here - I'm just not sure what...

Any thoughts as to what's happening here?

Thanks again for your hard work on this wonderful set of scripts!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, the TKT effect is a 2-script function. The SAS performs all the decisions as to whether and when and how much to offset, etc. while the SLS carries out the actual deed. Therefore, if you disable the SLS, there is no one to perform the actual deed. Look at it like the SAS is the conductor and the SLS is the performer. When you disable the SLS, the performer is missing. This is why you continue to see the SAS going through the 'directing' motions but don't hear any results.

Can you explain why you would need the TKT effect while the SLS is disabled? Maybe I can suggest a work-around for you. I would have thought the most frequent use for the TKT effect would be to 'break up' a rapid series of short notes more or less played detache'. This of course can easily be done with the SLS in legato mode because the SLS does no legato processing of the first note of a legato phrase. When playing a machine-gun series, usually each note is a separate phrase and thus the SLS will not provide any legato effect, but it will continue to provide the TKT effect. Since you are disabling the SLS, I'm guessing that for some reason you need to play a machine-gun series of *chords*?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Niah (Jul 26, 2008)

This is absolutely amazing Bob, I really love the portamento and all the new features, very impressive.


A huge thanks to all your hard work (and all the people involved) and for sharing this with all the community.


=o


----------



## Cinemascore (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for your quick reply! Yes, I do need to play a machine gun series of chords every so often, especially with semi-long marcato patches that can play double duty - acting 'long' benefiting from SIPS for connected solo lines, but also 'short' by use of the repeated chords series you mentioned using TKT. I have two workarounds myself already, just being lazy I guess! :shock: 

One is simply breaking the chord into individual tracks with SAS & SLS going as usual (this has the added benefit of the TKT handling even more automatic differences between the played parts anyway)

The other is what I've used alongside SIPS 1.5 - I took the UltraTKT script and reversed the MIDI CC activate button, so when assigning both scripts to activate off of the same MIDI CC#, they "see-saw" toggle perfectly.

Thank you for your detailed answer again.

God bless you!


----------



## tradivoro (Aug 1, 2008)

Bob, thank you for your hard work and your generosity...  I look forward to working with this...


----------



## the sinner (Aug 2, 2008)

Bob and crew,
Fantastic work.

Let me ask this simple question.
The only orchestral library I have as Kontakt as EW Gold.

Will this work with SIPS2?

I know this has been discussed here and there, I just wanted to ask it straight forward here.

Many Thanks


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 2, 2008)

The crossfade of 'inner' notes tends to mess with the recorded reverb which then requires you to add even more reverb to cover it up. This is one of the many reasons that I think libraries that are sampled fairly dry are more flexible. However, I think many users have had favorable results using the EW library with SIPS. This might be a good question for Thonex to answer because I think he did some of the original SIPS demos with EW.

However, why don't you simply try it for yourself. If you don't want to study the new SAS stuff, download V151 and try it. The legato function is implemented the same in V151 as it is in V205.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 3, 2008)

Dear Big Bob,

The recent comparison, on another thread, between a 'beta' Play script and your own, produce starkly different results which, actually, quite surprised me.....

This just goes to prove the incredible effectiveness of your Scripts and now I can more, exactly, understand what you have achieved with them. With your achievement in mind it is amazing that you then, openly, share the scripts. This is to be hugely admired.

I've thanked you before....but thanks again.

regards

Frank
PS I've left it late in life but I recently got hold of a book on Javascript (for another purpose, in fact......but who knows what might happen if I can get my head around the script mindset?


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 3, 2008)

> The recent comparison, on another thread, between a 'beta' Play script and your own, produce starkly different results which, actually, quite surprised me.....



Hmmm, maybe SIPS is a tough act to follow :lol: But, seriously guys, thank you very much for your thoughtful comments and, needless to say, I'm very glad that so many of you are finding my little toy useful. But please don't give me all the credit. I had a lot of quality input and help in developing these scripts. It was more or less a community effort.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey,

Has anyone tried SIPS2 with Nil's velocity crossfade script in same insrtument. I know we had some incompatibility in the past, but has this been sorted out?

Thanks,

Mr. A. (Still relaxed!)


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 11, 2008)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Aug 10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Has anyone tried SIPS2 with Nil's velocity crossfade script in same insrtument. I know we had some incompatibility in the past, but has this been sorted out?
> 
> ...



Please read *Additional Notes for SIPS 2* in the *Readme* file.


----------



## mikebarry (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems the links are broken to this page:

Can anyone suggest where I may get these downloads?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 1, 2008)

mikebarry @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> It seems the links are broken to this page:
> 
> Can anyone suggest where I may get these downloads?



It works here. :? Perhaps your browser is bocking this page.


----------

